# Firefox 7 formatiert html code falsch?



## TerraX10 (16. September 2011)

Hi @ all,

in unserer Firma benutzten wir für unser project management bisher her firefox 3.6 ... doch da wir nun langsam mal auf die neueren versionen umsteigen wollen gabs hier en kleines problem mit der formatierung...
der code vom project management is in php geschrieben.

problem wie folgt z.B

Wenn man z.B. eine neue aufgabe für einen Mitarbeiter erstellt und in das textfeld z.B. einen Zeilenumbruch macht und diese aufgabe dann versucht zu speicher, schreibt dieser die komplette aufgabe in EINE einzige zeile ohne einen umbruch zu machen... 
Ich hab auch ein bisschen im code rumgeforscht um zu sehen ob einfach irgendwo ein fehler im script vorliegt habe aber nichts gefunden... Da dieses Problem nur in den neueren Versionen von Firefox besteht ab version 5.0 - 7.0 hab ich wirklich langsam keine ahnung mehr woran das liegen könnte =/

Weis hier vllt jemand dafür eine Lösung****
Um hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen..

Gruß


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. September 2011)

Hi,

um welches Projekt Management Programm handelt es sich? Wenn es ein internes Projekt von euch ist, können wir euch hier wahrscheinlich nicht weiterhelfen, ausser du lieferst uns entsprechende Code-Teile (generiertes HTML).

Gruß
BK


----------



## TerraX10 (16. September 2011)

Hi,

Ich bin ziemlich sicher das im code kein fehler ist  dann bin ich eig hier auch in der falschen rubrik .__. sry..
Ich denke das im firefox 7 insgemein was verändert wurde... weil es kann ja eig kein fehler im code sein wenns auf einma einfach in ner neueren version nichmehr geht... weil der code funktioniert ja eigentlich einwandfrei zumindests in den alten versionen... und der fehler besteht ja auch nur in diesem einen textfeld... und da ist der code nich all zu lang verstehst 

gruß


----------



## chmee (16. September 2011)

php per se kann keine html-Fehler machen  html-Fehler können natürlich auftreten, wenn der Code nicht standards-konform ist oder ältere Browser-Versionen "freier/kulanter" mit html-Fehlern umgehen. Ergo muß wohl HTML vorliegen, der nicht ok ist. (Übrigens, ich hab noch FF6.0.2, wo gibt es denn FF7?) Kann der Fehler vielleicht im CSS-Konstrukt liegen?

Du kannst nun weiterhin darüber sinnieren, wo der Fehler ist oder Du zeigst uns relevanten Code, den man analysieren kann.

mfg chmee

(Thread nach html verschoben)


----------



## TerraX10 (16. September 2011)

ähm einfach ma googlen 

wie muss ich den den code hier eingeben? einfach über?


----------



## TerraX10 (16. September 2011)

```
<table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="98%" valign="top" align="left">
<table width="100%" cellspacing="1" cellpadding="1" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="42">
<img border="0" align="middle" src="./modules/tasks/images/applet-48.png">
</td>
<td width="100%" nowrap="nowrap" align="left">
<h1>Aufgabe bearbeiten</h1>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td nowrap="nowrap">
<a href="?m=tasks">Aufgabenliste</a>
<strong>:</strong>
<a href="?m=projects&a=view&project_id=3">dieses Projekt ansehen</a>
<strong>:</strong>
<a href="?m=tasks&a=view&task_id=2621">diese Aufgabe ansehen</a>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<script language="JavaScript">
var selected_contacts_id = "";
var task_id = '2621';
var check_task_dates = false;
var can_edit_time_information = true;
var task_name_msg = "Bitte einen g&uuml;ltigen Namen f&uuml;r die Aufgabe eingeben";
var task_start_msg = "Bitte ein g&uuml;ltiges Anfangsdatum eingeben";
var task_end_msg = "Bitte ein g&uuml;ltiges Enddatum eingeben";
var workHours = 8.0;
//working days array from config.php
var working_days = new Array(1,2,3,4,5);
var cal_day_start = 8;
var cal_day_end = 20;
var daily_working_hours = 8;
</script>
<table class="std" width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" border="1">
<form method="post" action="?m=tasks&project_id=3" name="editFrm"></form>
<input type="hidden" value="do_task_aed" name="dosql">
<input type="hidden" value="2621" name="task_id">
<input type="hidden" value="3" name="task_project">
<input id="task_contacts" type="hidden" value="" name="task_contacts">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td style="border: outset #eeeeee 1px;background-color:#D9FECE" colspan="2">
<font color="#000000">
<strong>Projekt: Mitarbeiter</strong>
</font>
</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top" width="50%">
<td>
Aufgabenname *
<br>
<input class="text" type="text" maxlength="255" size="40" value="TEST" name="task_name">
</td>
<td>
<table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="2" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td nowrap="nowrap" align="right">Status</td>
<td>
<select class="text" size="1" name="task_status">
<option selected="selected" value="0">In Planung</option>
<option value="1">In Bearbeitung</option>
<option value="2">Prüfung</option>
<option value="3">Erledigt</option>
<option value="4">Archiviert</option>
<option value="-1">Inaktiv</option>
</select>
</td>
<td nowrap="nowrap" align="right">Priorität *</td>
<td nowrap="">
<select class="text" size="1" name="task_priority">
<option value="-1">niedrig</option>
<option selected="selected" value="0">normal</option>
<option value="1">hoch</option>
</select>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td nowrap="nowrap" align="right">Fortschritt</td>
<td>
<select class="text" size="1" name="task_percent_complete">
%
</td>
<td nowrap="nowrap" align="right">Meilenstein?</td>
<td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="3" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="35%" height="40"> * Feld muss ausgefüllt sein </td>
<td width="30%" height="40">&nbsp;</td>
<td width="35%" height="40" align="right">
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>
<td>
<input class="button" type="button" onclick="submitIt(document.editFrm);" value="speichern" name="btnFuseAction">
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="2" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td nowrap="nowrap">
<a href="?m=tasks&a=addedit&task_id=2621&tab=0">Registerkarten</a>
:
<a href="?m=tasks&a=addedit&task_id=2621&tab=-1">Tabellen</a>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<table width="100%" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<tr>
<tr>
<td width="50%" valign="top">
<td valign="top" align="center">
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td align="left">
Beschreibung:
<br>
<textarea class="textarea" wrap="virtual" rows="40" cols="80" name="task_description">Hallo test test test, öäü""" Hallo \ test,******rtqhwerqwrioqwrjqwoperqweqwrqw rjqowrqwrHalloooooooooooooo Test im 7bener tesssstöööööööüüüüüüüüüüüääääääääääääääääää"""</textarea>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<br>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<script language="javascript">
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<div id="tab_1" class="tab" style="display: none;">
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<div id="tab_2" class="tab" style="display: none;">
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
<div id="tab_3" class="tab" style="display: none;">
<script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<iframe width="0" height="0" frameborder="0" src="http://dotproject.lotas.de//modules/index.html" name="thread">
</body>
</html>
```

ahh ok habs .___.


----------



## chmee (16. September 2011)

Nun, FF7 ist noch Beta. Ich glaube nicht, dass da so schlechter Code drinsteckt, aber es ist nunmal keine fertige Version, deswegen halte ich es für keine tolle Idee 
(A) eine Beta-Version in einer Produktiv-Umgebung zu benutzen
und 
(B) HTML-Code anhand einer Beta-Version zu analysieren.

Code kannst Du über den code- oder den html-tag (in eckigen Klammern) einfügen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBCode

mfg chmee

Nachtrag
Auf Anhieb sehe ich viel Müll.. in der einen td-Zeile sind für Height keine Einheiten angegeben. Diese Javascript-Tags am Ende sind nicht geschlossen und machen so eh keinen Sinn. Das iframe auch nicht. Tabellen über Tabellen, unschön und mit Sicherheit besser umsetzbar. Wie es scheint, wird kein vernünftiges CSS benutzt. Jag' diese Seite mal durch den W3C-Validator und schau Dir mal an, was er rausgibt. http://validator.w3.org/


----------



## TerraX10 (16. September 2011)

Ja daran dachte ich zuerst auch...
aba das ganze problem fängt mit version 5.0 an 

gruß


----------



## chmee (16. September 2011)

Habs im Nachtrag geschrieben, dieser HTML-Code ist weit entfernt von passabel..
Wäre ich ein Browser  würde ich auch meckern..

mfg chmee


----------



## TerraX10 (16. September 2011)

hmm ok .__. un was kann ich da deiner meinung nach am besten tun ? =/
Ich soll ne lösung dafür finden xD aba ich bin nur en Fos praktikant im ersten jahr xD


----------



## chmee (16. September 2011)

Da Ihr scheinbar eine fertige Lösung benutzt, würd' ich erstmal schauen, ob sie diese Software überhaupt gepflegt haben und uU eine neuere Version vorliegt. Danach kann man über selbstgeschriebene Erweiterungen reden.

mfg chmee


----------

